# my babes



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

My 4 babes black pug Uno with him is blu. The American bull dog is Justice. And the Chi is Chloe and she is the boss.


----------



## JohnEpley (May 2, 2013)

nice pics.. post more..


----------



## Christy27 (Apr 25, 2013)

Nice names....chloe is so adorable. No wonder she's the boss


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

When I get on my laptop I will !


----------



## Donna92 (May 4, 2013)

Awww sooo cute. I love Chloe she reminds me of the film Beverly Hills chihuahua


----------



## whitneyulloa (May 18, 2013)

Nice dogs!. This pet is really great.


----------



## jenny04 (May 22, 2013)

The dog are very nice .


----------

